# Short stay in Doha - unmarried couple



## Juu

Hello everyone,

My gf and I have a stopover in Doha and we would like to take the occasion to visit her relative working there and living in an hotel. I am hesitating between booking 1 room or 2, as I know this is not legal and understand the risks. 

I wanted to check whether other people experienced such situation. In Dubai, hotels easily tend to close their eyes but heard Doha is more conservative in that regard.

Could we otherwise book a room in the same hotel as her relative and declare that she is staying with him? 

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## twowheelsgood

In Doha, they ask for both your passports on checkin. they might raise the apparent issue - or worse, say nothing but report you if they don't like you.

I wouldn't suggest cohabiting as Doha is a bit less tolerant than Dubai.

The idea of a relative booking the room is a good one, but I wouldn't suggest you arrive at the hotel at the same time in the same taxi


----------



## Moe78

Best thing here is for your gf and you to stay in separate rooms or for your gf to stay with the relative. Even if she stays with her relative it is still not acceptable unless the relative is married and his wife is with him.


----------



## cdnxpat

Well, I have done this in both Dubai and Qatar many times and never had any problems.
The trick is how you behave and present yourself 
The passport doesn't say if you’re married or not
However it’s not legal, but you won’t be the first to do it


----------



## Juu

Many thanks for your feedbacks. So even staying with her brother could be a problem? 

We will stay in a 5*, I am reading these institutions can be more discreet on such situation. I will call to check


----------



## Moe78

Um don't call them lol
I don't think they can officially tell you they'll look the other way

Now usually they won't ask too many questions BUT if they do feel like it OR you get into some trouble intentional or not then that's when it becomes a problem. Otherwise most people get away with it even though it's illegal


----------



## cdnxpat

no no no calls LOL 
just go
check in and enjoy Doha


----------



## twowheelsgood

cdnxpat said:


> The passport doesn't say if you’re married or not


Correct of course, but were your surnames the same ? Different surnames are a bit of a giveaway are they not ?


----------



## despaired

Lots of people nowadays have different surnames. Its modern. They will hardly ask you to present your marriage certificate on your vacation. . . obviously, tick married if the question ever pops up.


----------



## ramesh799

Better to stay in serviced apartments booked by your relative in Qatar.Have weekend get together.So no question of interogation.


----------



## imac

holy thread resurrection batman!!!


----------



## The Rascal

imac said:


> holy thread resurrection batman!!!


It always makes me think; I wonder what they were googling for? "Unmarried couples in Doha" maybe, and then go through the palaver (that's a word you don't hear every day) of registering to give a cutting insight on the subject.


----------



## INFAMOUS

OMG thread resurrection is right. But for informative purposes have any of you those have posted in this thread actually commented based on experience??

In case anyone else is curious and stumbles upon this thread, I just came back from DOHA with my girlfriend for the MotoGP weekend. Different last names, no rings on our fingers and easily booked a room at the Radisson Blu which has 19 different Restaurants and Bars. 

1 King bed in a deluxe room. Yes they take passport copies. No we did not have one issue. Behave yourselves and have a great time. Whether you choose the Grand Hyatt, the Sheraton, or Radisson Blu. You will not have an issue.


----------



## imac

The Rascal said:


> It always makes me think; I wonder what they were googling for? "Unmarried couples in Doha" maybe, and then go through the palaver (that's a word you don't hear every day) of registering to give a cutting insight on the subject.


"Short stay in Doha - unmarried _*virgin schrodinger heisenberg*_ couple"


----------



## The Rascal

INFAMOUS said:


> OMG thread resurrection is right. But for informative purposes have any of you those have posted in this thread actually commented based on experience??
> 
> In case anyone else is curious and stumbles upon this thread, I just came back from DOHA with my girlfriend for the MotoGP weekend. Different last names, no rings on our fingers and easily booked a room at the Radisson Blu which has 19 different Restaurants and Bars.
> 
> 1 King bed in a deluxe room. Yes they take passport copies. No we did not have one issue. Behave yourselves and have a great time. Whether you choose the Grand Hyatt, the Sheraton, or Radisson Blu. You will not have an issue.


I'll second that re Radisson Blu too, great Chinese and Curry restaurants on ground floor too.

They also allow "working girls" in the rooms, picked up from one of the many bars there - so my mate told me at least.


----------



## INFAMOUS

The Rascal said:


> They also allow "working girls" in the rooms, picked up from one of the many bars there - so my mate told me at least.


Haha I was going to mention that. I will confirm that I saw plenty of them. 

Bentley's Steak House is great as well!


----------



## The Rascal

imac said:


> "Short stay in Doha - unmarried _*virgin schrodinger heisenberg*_ couple"


OFF TOPIC ALERT

Heisenberg and Schrödinger get pulled over for speeding.
The cop asks Heisenberg "Do you know how fast you were going"?
Heisenberg replies, "No, but we know exactly where we are"
The officer looks at him confused and says "you were going 108 miles per hour"
Heisenberg throws his arms up and cries, "Great! Now we're lost"
The officer looks over the car and asks Schrödinger if the two men have anything in the trunk.
"A cat," Schrödinger replies.
The cop opens the trunk and yells "Hey! This cat is dead"!
Schrödinger angrily replies, "Well he is now"

Love it.


----------

